# NX200 and G20



## Guest (Dec 19, 2002)

Hi,

Does anyone know if there is a difference between the ecu for the 5-spd and the auto? I thought the auto tranny had a seperate ecu besides the ecu itself. Also, would the ecu for the 2.0 g20 work in the nx2000? Thanks.

Pete


----------



## NismoPC (Jul 28, 2002)

The ECU from a auto G20 will work in a NX2000 manual. But why?

The '91-'93 NX2000 redline and ECU settings are the same as the '91-'96 G20. 

Is this for a spare or what are you trying to achieve? more info would help.


----------



## Guest (Dec 19, 2002)

Hi,

The ecu I am going to use out of the g20 is for the nx2000. The ecu in the nx had shorted out due to corrosion. So I can definatly use the eu even the the g20 is an auto and the nx2000 is a manual. IS the idle and fuel all the same? Thanks


----------



## NismoPC (Jul 28, 2002)

Yes. All of the ECU settings are the same. You should have no issues whatsoever. This is the same ECU the 95-98 SE-R, Sentra SE and SE-L owners are using to gain the 7500 Redline and no fuel cut off. But since the G20 and NX2000 already had it, your set!


----------



## Guest (Dec 22, 2002)

*possibilities*

I have a 91 1.6 sentra E. Can I also use one of these ecu's for my car. I ask because I would like to upgrade my ecu as well. If I can't what could I use.

Marcus


----------



## NismoPC (Jul 28, 2002)

*Re: possibilities*



sallysentra said:


> *I have a 91 1.6 sentra E. Can I also use one of these ecu's for my car. I ask because I would like to upgrade my ecu as well. If I can't what could I use.
> 
> Marcus *


No you can't.

Don't know of any ECU upgrades for the 1.6. Try Jim Wolf Technologies.


----------



## Guest (Dec 22, 2002)

I was just lookig at the picture of the 94 infinity ecu and noticed it has a different style plug then the 92 nx2000, can i still use it?
Thanks


----------



## NismoPC (Jul 28, 2002)

biggane said:


> *I was just lookig at the picture of the 94 infinity ecu and noticed it has a different style plug then the 92 nx2000, can i still use it?
> Thanks *


Oh. Come to think of it, no you can't. The '91-'93 G20 ECU is OBD-I, same as the NX2000. The '94-'96 ECU is OBD-II. You will need to find yourself a '91-'93 G20, SE-R, or another NX2000 ECU. 

Sorry 'bout the confusion.


----------



## Guest (Jan 4, 2003)

*already bought it*

I had already bought the ecu, to find it didn't work. oh well...


----------



## NismoPC (Jul 28, 2002)

*Re: already bought it*



biggane said:


> *I had already bought the ecu, to find it didn't work. oh well... *


 

Well...

...go over to www.sr20deforum.com and post a classifieds for it. They are always looking for a '94-'96 G20 ECU for the '95 and on Sentra SE's, 200SX SE-R's, etc. for the redline and no speed limiter.

Or you can post a classified on www.g20.net/forum for the '99 and on owners of the P11 G20. They are doing the same swap.

All of those cars are OBD-II compliant so they will want that ECU.


----------



## DanniNX (Jan 7, 2003)

I have a spare ecu from a '91 NX2000


----------



## XtremE (Apr 30, 2002)

*Re: possibilities*



sallysentra said:


> *I have a 91 1.6 sentra E. Can I also use one of these ecu's for my car. I ask because I would like to upgrade my ecu as well. If I can't what could I use.
> 
> Marcus *


yeah u need to get a similar year/tranny sr20 ECU(the best would probably be from a 91 SER for your car) and send it in to JWT so they can reprogram it


----------



## Guest (Jan 11, 2003)

My car has a 4 speed and the SER does not even come in a 4 speed. Does it matter?

Marcus


----------



## the don 1600 (Dec 24, 2002)

doesnt the ecu from 91 - 93 nx 2000 have a fuel cut off at like 130 something? and a rev limit at 7,800 or something like that?

and i was wondering if i can get any other ecu for my 1600 that would raise the fuel cut of limit of 115 cause i havent tried to take my car over 110 cause i dont want to have it turn off on me at that speed. sounds dangerous to me going that fast and having ur car turned off with out me doin it.


----------



## blazinSE-R (Dec 25, 2002)

as far as I know, the car does not "shut off" It simply cuts the fuel to the motor until the engine RPM's drop below the fuel cutoff point. It is not as bad as it sounds. To test it, if you dont mind thrashing your car for 10 seconds, just start it, leave it in nuetral, and floor it, and hold it. When it hits redline, it will seem to die momentarily, unitl it goes below redline, and then the engine kicks back to life.


----------

